# I need your church's Missions Policy!



## Pergamum (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello,

My friend is helping update their church's mission policy and he is seeking good and bad examples of mission policies out there.

I was able to give him one good example, and also one bad example (from an extremely Fundamentalist church that majored on very minor points of doctrine). But I need more examples of missions policies and also any general thoughts you have on missions policies and mission committes.

Does anyone have other good or bad examples of church missionary policies? If so, send them my way...I would appreciate them greatly!


----------



## Timothy William (Nov 27, 2009)

My current church doesn't provide direct financial support to missionaries, and doesn't have a formal policy on missions, but we do have several, I think seven singles or couples, two in Asia and the rest Europe, who are former members of the church and whom we support through prayer and newsletters and through giving them an opportunity to solicit funds and supporters. (One is a former pastor of the church.) As we are an independent church not affiliated to any denomination they are sent via various other denominational and interdenominational missions societies: mainly the Anglican Church Missions Society, but also a family are in S E Asia with OMF International, and one is overseas with a non-denominational humanitarian group.


----------

